# HELP ME - Ego Smisurato ... estremo bisogno "di Harem" come diceva la mia Ex



## Paolo78mi (29 Maggio 2018)

*HELP ME - Ego Smisurato ... estremo bisogno "di Harem" come diceva la mia Ex*

Da quando ho smesso di fumare mi è tornata una voglia pazzesca, con sto caldo poi penso ad infilarlo ogni 3x2

Mi vedo con due donne, naturalmente a loro insaputa (siamo tutti Single, niente CORNA) ma mi piacerebbe una terza, magari occupate per farla divertire ed aprirla in due come una pesca. 

Ma anche una quarta
Una quinta 
ed una bella SESTA tutta da ... 

Stavo pensando di metter un'annuncio per ricercare una Coppia M/F per quest'estate con lui Cuck e Consapevole... e magari farci pagare pure la Vacanza, mentre me la spasso con la mogliettina e lui rimane al lavoro....


----------



## Foglia (30 Maggio 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Da quando ho smesso di fumare mi è tornata una voglia pazzesca, con sto caldo poi penso ad infilarlo ogni 3x2
> 
> Mi vedo con due donne, naturalmente a loro insaputa (siamo tutti Single, niente CORNA) ma mi piacerebbe una terza, magari occupate per farla divertire ed aprirla in due come una pesca.
> 
> ...


Ma cerchi un cuck o un idiota?


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> *Da quando ho smesso di fumare* mi è tornata una voglia pazzesca, con sto caldo poi penso ad infilarlo ogni 3x2
> 
> Mi vedo con due donne, naturalmente a loro insaputa (siamo tutti Single, niente CORNA) ma mi piacerebbe una terza, magari occupate per farla divertire ed aprirla in due come una pesca.
> 
> ...


Sì, ma adesso cosa cali?


----------

